# Keystone route train stations?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi. Can anyone please telll me if any of the stations between harrisburgh and philadelphia are on "street level"- that is no or only a few steps? . I know ardmore station is like that - any others like that? Whats mt joy station like? What about elizabethtown? My idea of worst possible station imaginabke is Lancaster's station! Thanks much.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 3, 2017)

Paoli used to use 2 Stations on opposite sides of the Tracks for the East (Philly)and West bound (Harrisburg) Trains with steep steps for the crossover bridge.

Is this still true,it's been a few years since I've been there?


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Paoli used to use 2 Stations on opposite sides of the Tracks for the East (Philly)and West bound (Harrisburg) Trains with steep steps for the crossover bridge.
> 
> Is this still true,it's been a few years since I've been there?


Yes still true for now..


----------



## DCAKen (Apr 4, 2017)

The new Paoli station had its groundbreaking at the end of February, but it's not planned to be done until about 2019. There are two other phases in the project, which is projected to be completed in 2022


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2017)

I like the designs of the station!


----------



## afigg (Apr 4, 2017)

Guest said:


> Hi. Can anyone please telll me if any of the stations between harrisburgh and philadelphia are on "street level"- that is no or only a few steps? . I know ardmore station is like that - any others like that? Whats mt joy station like? What about elizabethtown? My idea of worst possible station imaginabke is Lancaster's station! Thanks much.


For the Keystone and NEC trains, the platforms that are at the same height as the coach car door are high level platforms. On the Keystone route west of Philly, Lancaster, Elizabethtown, Harrisburg have high level platforms. There are construction projects underway to upgrade Exton, Paoli, Mt. Joy with high level platforms. Middletown is to get a new station with high level platforms, but the Middletown station project was stalled for years. Ardmore is to get high level platforms as phase 1 of a SEPTA project.

Thanks to an ADA compliance lawsuit, PennDOT and Amtrak are supposed to upgrade all the eastern Keystone stations to high level platforms. But the plans for new stations at Downingtown and Coatesville appear to be moving along very slowly.

There is a lot of information at www.planthekeystone.com website.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2017)

Wait- this is very good info - thank you. But let me make sure i understand what a "high level pkatform" means.

Im not sure i understand about playform Same height as coach door. What im talking about and need help with is when you walk into a station, whether u have to climb stairs or an escalator to get to the train. Its that that im trying to avoid. So in philly, u walk into station, and then to get train u take one escalator or stairs down. In ardmore, you instead only have to walj up a small hanful of steps to get on the train. Im looking for any other stations like that. Lancaster even worse than philly- alot worse. My recolkection is i walked in the station and had to go up. And then had to go down again - a long way - to get the train! It was a ling time ago so maybe am mis remembering

So i want one that is like ardmore and not like lancastwr and looking for something closer to the west wnd of things - like my joy or izabethtown maybe

Ok now that ive clarified what im trying to avoid, is what u say the same or are ae talking about two different things?

Thanks much for your help!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 5, 2017)

I'd say some here misunderstood you. They thought you meant the stairs if the train, not stairs at the station.

I can't answer because I've only ridden the Keystone a few times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok thanks. I will hope that people familar with the stations on the route will come back and can answer. I was only in the westernish part of route once and never west of lancaster. I have vague memory of seeing some nice conveniently accessed stations out the window before lancaster but dont remember enough.


----------



## erinch13 (Apr 22, 2017)

I live in Lancaster. There is an elevator to take you up,to the station, and an elevator to take you to the platform.


----------

